# Just a few from today



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)




----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Beautiful pictures,Lindsey.Your cockatiels are gorgeous.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

They are growing up fast! What cuties.


----------



## rainfeather (Jan 26, 2012)

They are quite the cute little family of tiels! They are getting so big and look super healthy. Thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## clem&peeps (Nov 17, 2009)

Oh my goodness! Look at those baby faces. So cute. It looks like the parents are doing an awesome job. And you as well


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aw thank you all


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

More babies to love!  They are gorgeous and coming along great! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## JessieBlanket (Feb 20, 2012)

Oh my gosh, they are adorable!! Thank you for posting!


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

They are so precious !


----------



## JennyLynn (Feb 13, 2012)

Very cute


----------



## Simbah (Feb 9, 2012)

Adorable !


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

What cute babies you have!!!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## Storm (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm getting all broody looking at these pics ! I want pretty babies too ! Yours are gorgeous !


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Beautiful babies Lindsey!!!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Absolutely adorable!!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

They look great Lindsey. I love the little lutinos. But you know you can't post pictures with out Taco! (Taco's #1 fan)


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

I've looked at these pics twice and I didn't realize I never commented. Lol

I love the last one. Its my fav. Super cute.


----------



## Harleysgirl (Oct 31, 2011)

awww so cute


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

4birdsNC said:


> They look great Lindsey. I love the little lutinos. But you know you can't post pictures with out Taco! (Taco's #1 fan)


Im sorry 



meaggiedear said:


> I've looked at these pics twice and I didn't realize I never commented. Lol
> 
> I love the last one. Its my fav. Super cute.


Thank you 



Harleysgirl said:


> awww so cute


Thank you


----------



## Philwalters (Feb 16, 2012)

Healthy looking chicks, lovely.


----------

